# 1 MAC Eyeshadow you couldn't live without!



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi lovelies,
  	Could you please tell me one MAC eyeshadow you couldnt live without. I want to put an order in and im stuck on what to purchase! Helppp.
  	Thanks so much and kind regards Kayleigh x x


----------



## xpinkglitter (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm a pigment girl, but I use Crystal Avalanche every day as my inner corner highlight


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 1, 2012)

i'm more of a pigment girl too but one of the shadows that i use the most of dazzlelight


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 1, 2012)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again...
  	TEAM Satin Taupe!!!

  	I also really love Expensive Pink, Cranberry, and Moleskin (LE but still available as of now)


----------



## afulton (Jan 1, 2012)

I need Texture as it's my transition color that I use almost daily.



  	I can second for satin taupe....LOVE IT!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 1, 2012)

Satin Taupe is the eyeshadow that I cannot live without! Amazing lid and crease color ever!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for your opinions lovelies  keep them coming!


----------



## rubytitania (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd probably have to go for Satin Taupe as well. It's fabulous! I can use it to add depth to the outer corner if I'm doing a light look to pair with bold lips, in the crease with just about anything, or on the lid for a gorgeous smokey eye


----------



## vensy (Jan 5, 2012)

mark, i have the same problem


----------



## nico (Jan 6, 2012)

I love Amber Lights .Evening Aura is one my favourites  as well ,but it is LE


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 6, 2012)

The very first MAC eyeshadow I ever bought, and still one of my favourites -- Shale.


----------



## PinkBasset (Jan 13, 2012)

Just by looking at my shadows, Vanilla and Brule are the only ones showing pan. And if I had to choose between those two, Vanilla would be my choice for my number one Mac shadow!


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 14, 2012)

I can't narrow it down to one, but I would say I have a make your own quad and these are the shades I use most:

  	Embark
  	Jest
  	Signed, Sealed
  	Honesty

  	I am not sure how I have gotten by in the life before Outre, but it is an LE.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jan 14, 2012)

Hmmm.... Difficult choice.  But, I'd get Copperplate before it's gone.  Then, I'd be disappointed if MAC phased out Fig1 and Vellum.


----------



## meleftie (Feb 11, 2012)

Antiqued or Texture get my vote


----------



## xbuttonsx (Feb 17, 2012)

Brule and Nylon


----------



## hello_my_apple (Mar 15, 2012)

Texture and Arena.... Satin Taupe. But fit the sake of being neutral I would say texture


----------



## deidre (Mar 15, 2012)

Soft Brown.  Favorite blending color for my NC37 skintone.


----------



## BadLeslie (Mar 19, 2012)

Copperplate! No question. I use it for my brows (black hair, NC20-25) and its the perfect everyday crease color. It always looks polished.


----------



## nunu (Mar 20, 2012)

All that glitters!


----------



## liba (Mar 22, 2012)

If I had to toss all my shadows except one, Hold That Pose MES would be the one I'd keep. Perfect combo of depth and light, due to the sheen, and perfect balance of grey, brown and purple tones for my skin and eye color. Not to mention, there's a lot of variety you can get between applying dry or wet or from picking up color from one or another part of the pan.

  	I haven't put this big of a dent in any of my other shadows, and that's a fact.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Mar 22, 2012)

Woodwinked!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 23, 2012)

Copperplate.


----------



## Sojourner (Mar 23, 2012)

...


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 26, 2012)

I.LOVE.VEX.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 26, 2012)

Vanilla and Ricepaper


----------



## romi79_2008 (Mar 27, 2012)

Vex is a great color!


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 27, 2012)

Brown Script.  I've owned it for a while but only started using it earlier this year.  It's my perfect crease/transition color!


----------



## katred (Mar 31, 2012)

romi79_2008 said:


> Vex is a great color!



 	That was my choice too. I have a number of shades that I love, but Vex is one that I know I absolutely couldn't replace with a product from somebody else. I had an MA sell me on it over ten years ago and I have never been without it since.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 31, 2012)

embark!


----------



## lilygreen22 (Apr 4, 2012)

gosh..quarry!


----------



## NATlar (Apr 5, 2012)

Woodwinked, so pretty.


----------



## califabulous (Apr 8, 2012)

saddle or woodwinked. yep.in a crunch i choose....saddle.  perf color for me.


----------



## Shellcat (Apr 11, 2012)

Fig. 1

  	My favorite purple e/s EVER!!!

  	I wear it in the crease with Melon on the lid.  Makes my strange combo of sometimes hazel, sometimes copper eyes POP!


----------



## Leven (Apr 11, 2012)

Brown Script <3

  	It might sound kind of outta left feild but lemme essplain myself. 

  	I work of predominantly women of color. And Brown Script is a GREAT matte crease color that gives depth without being ashy, and is warm but can be mixed with a lot of colors. I feel like if MAC ever faded away from us, I could find a decent replacement for a lot of eyeshadow colors in the range...but i think it would be hardest to find one for brown script.


----------



## shordeecat (Apr 28, 2012)

cranberry forsure.  its the reason i fell in love with mac shadows.


----------



## Tiana Le-She (Apr 30, 2012)

I love love love Saddle, I can wear it all over my lid for a natural look or  use it to blend out a smokey eye or just use it as a good crease color.


----------



## Audrey C (May 3, 2012)

Arena - my favourite by a landslide. Soft Brown is another nice neutral that I use a lot for work looks. For crease, Fig 1.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 4, 2012)

I really love Juiced and Star Violet,
  	but the e/s I use the most (almost daily)
  	is All That Glitters.
  	Perfect for lazy days! ^^


----------

